# Reversing camera in Nexxo T660 (Ford)



## mdixon (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi all Newbie here

Does anybody have any tips for fitting the wiring of a reversing camera on a Nexxo T660 (Transit Base).

Is there a route in the van or do you go under?
Once in the engine compartment what is the best way to get back over the cab (the screen goes over the mirror)?

Thanks


----------

